
Rust for Node developers - stevelacy
https://github.com/Mercateo/rust-for-node-developers
======
ilaksh
Didn't really see a ton of substance in that, it seemed to mainly add up to a
long-winded explanation of printing out a text file using two different
languages in convoluted ways.

Here is my much shorter version of basically the same thing with a different
language:

Nim for Node.js Programmers

I love Node.js programming, especially because of the massive ecosystem of
modules available, but Nim has some advantages in many cases. Here are three:
it uses very little memory, creates code that is very fast, and interfaces
extremely easily with C and C++.

### Node.js

How to set up Node

Since you are a Node programmer, you already have it set up.

    
    
        const fs = require('fs');
     
        fs.readFile('hello.txt', 'utf8', (err, data) => {
          if (err)  {
            console.error('Problem reading file:', err);
          } else {
            console.log(data);
          }
        });
    

How to set up an editor/IDE

Since you are a programmer, you already set it up.

### Nim

Install Nim -- thoroughly explained here: [http://nim-
lang.org/download.html](http://nim-lang.org/download.html)

Enter into readfile.nim:

    
    
        try:
          echo readFile("hello.txt")
        except:
          echo "Problem reading file."
    

Run command 'nim c readfile.nim' then './readfile'

### Package Management in Nim

The `nimble` command handles packages in Nim. Please read the excellent and
thorough documentation here: [https://github.com/nim-
lang/nimble](https://github.com/nim-lang/nimble)

For more information, see the great documentation at [http://nim-
lang.org/documentation.html](http://nim-lang.org/documentation.html), the new
book Nim in Action, [https://www.manning.com/books/nim-in-
action](https://www.manning.com/books/nim-in-action), or many other resources
online such as those listed here: [http://nim-lang.org/learn.html](http://nim-
lang.org/learn.html)

------
Yhippa
After using Firefox for the first time in forever I noticed that I'm liking a
lot of what Mozilla does to try to educate people on web development
practices. I am curious as to how others find Rust to use in practice. Looking
to augment my knowledge in Java with another language that's quite different.

